

Ask HN: So, who's moving to Kansas City? - quasistar


======
casca
If you're considering moving for a fast internet connection, why did you not
previously move to any of the East Asian or Scandinavian countries?

~~~
dmm
Moving to a different state is completely different from moving to a different
country. Moving between US states is really easy. Citizens don't need
permission or passports or visas to do so. Moving to a different country
requires all of those things. All US states have a majority population that
speaks English.

Millions of people live with ~200 miles of KC. Moving a few hundred miles is
easier than moving to a different country.

------
fumonko
Already here. If you are looking to relocate, consider KC. The engineering +
art community here is wonderful.

